# Yorkshire Working Dog Cup 08



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Yesterday, Xena and I entered the Yorkshire Working & Service Dog Competition. It was made up of police, security and protection/working dog enthusiasts from Yorkshire and other counties. It was a formal event as such, so all competitors were required to wear black trousers, white shirt and black tie.

It was quite a small turn out of competitors this year, with only 11 eventually taking part. Several pulled out at the last minute with injuries and other commitments.

The handlers/dogs were of an excellent standard and included the current Service Dog National Champion.

I thought it best to have a couple of sips of whisky before going on the field  First off was the obedience round. Heelwork on and off lead. Recalls, retrievals, bark on command from distance, running down stays etc etc. We did very well and this was an area which I was most concerned about previously.

Next up was the agility round. This is normally a strong point for Xena, but we dropped some easy points, by making silly mistakes. It was my fault mainly, not setting her up right etc. But hey, ho, we live and learn.

Then the manwork/protection side. Running criminal. Running criminal with gun. Then standing criminal with stick. She dealt with them all with 100% commitment. Full bites. No hesitations. She had to receive a couple of OUT/AUS commands - but the adrenalin was high, for both of us. The final exercise was the emergency stop. Where she's running towards a fleeing criminal, and I have to stop and recall her. A very difficult exercise to complete, especially with a high drive dog. She left my side like a rocket, ears down, thundering down the field. When given the nod by the steward, I shouted the command to return and ..... he ears raised, she slowed, and turned and ran straight back to me for the finish in front and then heel around back to the side. I couldn't have been happier

At the end of the competition - some 6 hours since we had started the scores were announced. Our first competition, with her age at only 14.5 months - we came 3rd !!!!!!!! 

The winner was Scott Boardman, who together with his Mali called Gwenny did excellent.

It was a fantastic day, and the weather improved in the afternoon to top it off

Here's some pictures of the day to enjoy;


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

> Great Job Gary, Xena!! I never finished that high in the few competitions I competed in and that was with partners with several arrests under their belts!!

> Once again "Good Job"!! Keep it coming!!

> You and Xenas biggest fan
> Phil


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Great job. The smile with the trophy says it all. Congrats.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Good job Gary and Xena, after that Kung Fu Phooey vid I can't help but laugh when I look at your pictures..but I'm laughing with you not at you


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks guys. I've found a few videos that a spectator took;

First couple are manwork videos, the last one is the emergency stop/recall. I was amazed to get that, on the day. She runs out at the bad guy with such commitment and determinatin - so quickly - to turn around and come back so quickly as she did was amazing...=D> 






2nd Bite



Xena Recall


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Well done Gary. That is a mighty big grin you are wearing..........:-D


----------



## Jason Rogers (May 28, 2008)

What? You mean she hasn't suffered Burnout Syndrome yet? 

Funny that eh Gaz?  

Lol, keep it up mate she is doing good! 3rd place smacks in the face of those who criticise eh!

Well done.

Jase.


----------



## Jason Rogers (May 28, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Good job Gary and Xena, after that Kung Fu Phooey vid I can't help but laugh when I look at your pictures..but I'm laughing with you not at you


I made that Kong Phooey vid after a few of the guys I train wth attended the same training day!! 

Glad you like it!

Jase.


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Ok Ok...I admit it...I didn't want to look at this post cuz I thought it was a prank or worse yet an actual "working Yorkshire Terrier" cup.









My mistake...Congrats Gary! \\/


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Congrats yet again!


----------

